# [Allianz-Antonidas] Èternellement sucht Verstärkung für BRF



## Vizard (13. März 2015)

Die kleine und familiäre Gilde "_*Èternellement*_" sucht zum Ausbau ihrer HC-Raidgruppe noch freundliche, aktive und vor allem motivierte Mitglieder. 
 
Wir bieten ein entspanntes Klima, jedoch mit der nötigen Disziplin um etwas zu erreichen. Der Spaß am Spiel und das RL kommen bei uns auf keinen Fall zu kurz! 
 
*Gesucht werden derzeit:*
Tank
RangeDDs
1 Heiler (kein Diszi)
 
 
*Was wir erwarten:*
Freundliches Auftreten und Humor
Motivation und Konzentration im Raid
Zuverlässigkeit
Klassenverständnis
Gepflegtes Equip und eigenständige Raidvorbereitung (Pots, Bufffood etc.)
 
 
*Raidzeiten:*
Montag, Mittwoch und Sonntag jeweils von 20:30 bis 23 Uhr.
 
 
Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, oder Fragen bestehen, könnt ihr uns gerne Ingame oder über Battlenet anschreiben.
 
Saginta#2941
Kalyscha#2520
Stueck#2332
Vizard#2920


----------

